# Coastal fog



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

It was foggy this morning.


----------



## phanagriff (Dec 23, 2011)

Cool, but scary. Don't walk off the end.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Aieeee! Splash!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool pic!


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Very Cool! Where is that?


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

flounderchaser said:


> Very Cool! Where is that?


The breakwater at Rockport harbor.


----------

